
List of harmful software - setra
http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/
======
cpburns2009
This appears to be an unsubstantiated list of extremely common, core software
(and file formats) the author deems "harmful things" and "less harmful
alternatives". There's a complete lack of substance to this. If you're going
to make a list such as this, at least explain _why_ each item is "harmful" and
_why_ the "alternatives" are better.

